# Fallout 76, and the flop it made



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2018)

Lets be fair here. Bethesda fucked it up, and they fucked it up hard. 

You've got reviews coming in from all over the place, not to mention the failure that was the bag scandal. Oh, not to mention the ongoing investigation into their practices..
www.classlawdc.com: Bethesda Game Studios Deceptive Practices Investigation | Migliaccio & Rathod LLP

So. Thoughts on the game itself and its release?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 2, 2018)

They couldn't let Blizz(activision) have all the glory this year.

But seriously - they did fuck up big time. People paid $200 worth of exclusive shit. Canvas bag turns out to be made of cheap nylon. And for a refund they offer some useless in-game crap that no one cares about. 

Fucking hell.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 2, 2018)

Bethesda isn't a bad development house by any stretch of imagination, but they can't do a good Fallout game to save their lives - the only time they actually ended up releasing a decent one is when they lend franchise back to Obsidian guys for New Vegas (and even then they couldn't help but screw things up by rushing the release and leaving it with a ton of day-one bugs). So, them failing with another one just isn't surprising to me anymore, though this ended up being more disastrous than expected.


----------



## Sagt (Dec 2, 2018)

When Fallout 76 was announced and leaks came through saying that the game would be like Rust but with a Fallout aesthetic, that made up my mind that I wasn't going to buy the game. Definitely was not expecting this level of incompetency, though.

Honestly, I kind of have a sweet spot for Bethesda, since they were partially responsible for my favourite game. I wish they'd go back to making singleplayer RPG games again. :l


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 2, 2018)

Wow. I didn't know they'd made 75 fallouts already.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 2, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Canvas bag turns out to be made of cheap nylon.


That one was a PR/advertising disaster -- if it turned out it wasn't viable to produce that many bags using canvas, they should have published a notice about this BEFORE release, and updated the advertising to reflect said change.  There would still have been some outrage that they "cheaped out" on the materials, but in the end they _would_ have been shipping the product _as advertised_.

(Let me know if I'm missing any important details, I haven't exactly researched this.)


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 2, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>


why thank you yakamaru!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 2, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> That one was a PR/advertising disaster -- if it turned out it wasn't viable to produce that many bags using canvas, they should have published a notice about this BEFORE release, and updated the advertising to reflect said change.  There would still have been some outrage that they "cheaped out" on the materials, but in the end they _would_ have been shipping the product _as advertised_.
> 
> (Let me know if I'm missing any important details, I haven't exactly researched this.)


what made it worse is that they gave influencers (youtubers and reviewers) canvas bags for free at greenbeir in order to make things look better. They also put a NDA on the stress test so that way the only video footage was from this staged climate controlled event. I played the stress test, the beta, and the official release, and some how each version got worse.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 2, 2018)

It's pretty funny how the ones having fun with Fallout 76 are the ones that didn't buy it.

Also, the 500 atom points are not an actual compensation, they are a scummy legal trick; Basically if you take the atom points you have been 'compensated' and can't take any legal action against Bethesda for committing false advertisemen/deceptive practices


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 3, 2018)

To be fair, this isn't the worst game to come out of the fallout franchise. 






To also be fair, I don't understand how people didn't see Bethesda getting into the practices bullshit from a mile away. Bethesda has been largely refocusing their game design model around games that make money, re-releases, paid mods (that pay Bethesda and not the modders), etc. And that is before we get into the fact they gave their dev teams no time at all to slap this shitfest together from whatever assets were handy. 

This is why I don't pre-order things, and I really wish this had turned out any other way. My friends had planned to make this a group game, and now we have to start our plans from square one.


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 3, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> why thank you yakamaru!


good video
MAn I was soo hyped for mutiplayer fallout but they just had to screw it up


----------



## terraignis (Dec 3, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> It's pretty funny how the ones having fun with Fallout 76 are the ones that didn't buy it.
> 
> Also, the 500 atom points are not an actual compensation, they are a scummy legal trick; Basically if you take the atom points you have been 'compensated' and can't take any legal action against Bethesda for committing false advertisemen/deceptive practices
> View attachment 49170



Todd Howard edits are such a blessing I'm screaming


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Dec 3, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> what made it worse is that they gave influencers (youtubers and reviewers) canvas bags for free at greenbeir in order to make things look better. They also put a NDA on the stress test so that way the only video footage was from this staged climate controlled event. I played the stress test, the beta, and the official release, and some how each version got worse.


Well that is very slimy of Bethesda to do! *sigh* Now I have a hard time playing Guild Wars 2 since dulfy.net is now creating guides for this trash. (Truth is I am impressed Dulfy is bothering create guides despite the negative backlash Fallout 76 is receiving.)


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 3, 2018)

terraignis said:


> Todd Howard edits are such a blessing I'm screaming



Todd is a meme goldmine


----------



## Illuminaughty (Dec 3, 2018)

Bethesda really needs a new marketing manager. I mean, I do think people have been blowing 76 out of proportion from the beginning, but there isn't an argument to be made in defense of the marketing team. As a whole, they've been doing a pretty *deplorable* job (Outright lying? Rescinding on refunds? Really guys?) and I think they deserve the backlash they get for that.

At this point, it almost seems like somebody on the inside _wants_ it to fail. Because the game itself, it's not bad. People blew up about the online thing, but that's ignoring the fact that a lot of people have been asking for a multiplayer Fallout for years. There's also a rising  trend amongst self-identified "gamers" conflating "I personally dislike this" with "this is objectively bad", which must be considered. This mentality does a lot of damage to games, regardless of their actual contents, in many cases before they're even released. 
But now there are increasingly more tangible, reasonable reasons to hate it, which only gives ammo to those who are truly dedicated to ensuring it doesn't succeed and convincing others it's bad, even if that isn't necessarily the case. The physical merch and the marketing tactics really don't have anything to do with the contents of the game itself, and the developers who created the game aren't in charge of it, so it's a little disingenuous to blame them.

What bugs me right now, is that this puts me and others who do like the idea of the game in an awkward position- because if you so much as express even the slightest doubt about anything regarding it, a lot of people automatically assume you carry the same amount of vitriol they do and use valid complaints as a springboard into a bunch of other opinion-based reasons why it's just "bad", even though that's not at all what you're saying.

There's very little actual discussion going on, it's just a lot of harassment and bullying over points of personal gaming preferences, and the marketing team making these spectacular blunders is really, really not helping. It's all really annoying, and I'm almost certain this is exactly what toxic fans want to happen- make what should be a standard game release into such a cesspit that even the people who like the thing can't detach the unpleasant experience of the hate from the experience of the game. Their reactions to the game itself are almost entirely unjustified- I can honestly think of other games that genuinely deserve way more hate than 76 has gotten. People wanted Fallout 5, and seem to be labouring under the impression that 76 is meant to be Fallout 5, or that this is the game plan going forward. Which, if anyone had actually took it upon themselves to keep up with Bethesda during this time, it's* not*. Not every game in a franchise has to cater to your specific preferences or even be the game genre. In fact I'd think it would be considered a good sign that Fallout, as a franchise, is so well established that they're not afraid to actually take some risks or make spinoff games in the interim.

People had a similar reaction to Fallout 4 too, which was not a bad game at all, by any stretch of the word. It wasn't even "a bad Fallout game" (which, as an argument, doesn't even make sense in the first place seeing as that's about as nebulous a complaint as possible). Most people, when asked about Fallout 4 now, will concede that it was at least "okay", and you see a lot of people who are really attached to the companions, even now that years have passed.. Companions who had way more interactivity than the ones in pretty much any other Fallout game. And personally, in my opinion, the characters in Fallout 3 seem rather one dimensional and in a lot of cases almost downright _cartoonish_ when compared to the ones in Fallout 4. So, as far as Bethesda's case is concerned, significant progress is being made.

Anyway before I waffle on for another ten pages worth of text, I just want to say that I hope Bethesda has the good sense to turn this around and that people get proper compensation for the misleading and skeevy behaviour of the marketing team. They can still make up for this, but they're going to have to be willing to work for it and earn that goodwill back.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 3, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Bethesda really needs a new marketing manager. I mean, I do think people have been blowing 76 out of proportion from the beginning, but there isn't an argument to be made in defense of the marketing team. As a whole, they've been doing a pretty *deplorable* job (Outright lying? Rescinding on refunds? Really guys?) and I think they deserve the backlash they get for that.
> 
> At this point, it almost seems like somebody on the inside _wants_ it to fail. Because the game itself, it's not bad. People blew up about the online thing, but that's ignoring the fact that a lot of people have been asking for a multiplayer Fallout for years. There's also a rising  trend amongst self-identified "gamers" conflating "I personally dislike this" with "this is objectively bad", which must be considered. This mentality does a lot of damage to games, regardless of their actual contents, in many cases before they're even released.
> But now there are increasingly more tangible, reasonable reasons to hate it, which only gives ammo to those who are truly dedicated to ensuring it doesn't succeed and convincing others it's bad, even if that isn't necessarily the case. The physical merch and the marketing tactics really don't have anything to do with the contents of the game itself, and the developers who created the game aren't in charge of it, so it's a little disingenuous to blame them.
> ...


Let me preface this by saying there's nothing wrong with liking a bad game. I would also like to say that the following is more the fault of the publisher than any designer, programmer, artist, or QA worker that worked on the game. 

Fallout 76 is objectively a bad game.

A. The story is nearly nonexistent at worst, and RP driven at best. 

B. Quest design is resultingly abysmal. I use New Vegas as a high point standard for quest design because it had quests that were dynamic to your character, and their actions snd choices. Quests with multiple solutions, resolutions, etc. The world was interconnected as well, so actions one place could have an effect elsewhere. 

C. The perks system is still worse than previous titles, but better than 4. 

D. VATS should have been canned in this game. In a real time multiplayer game, VATS is a wonky aimbot. 

E. The PVP is abysmal, and prone to exploitation. A player can use automated defenses while not responding to combat in order to cheese enemy players. Sniping is pointless, as it requires you to reveal your position, or otherwise expend mountains of ammo to kill one player. Your ability to kill an enemy player effeciently can be negatively impacted by your opponent's ability to aim. That's a complete failure of game design in a multiplayer survival game.

F. 24 is way too few players for an empty sandbox world of this size. 

G. The game is atrociously optimised, and contains unresolved bugs from a previous game. Bugs that where fixed by modders in unofficial patches. 

H. The graphical assets are recycled at best, and horrific at worst. They were advertised otherwise, so its not a case of getting what you were promised and being dissapointed anyway. 

I. The server reliability is a fucking joke. 3 nukes brought the game down for a lot of players. That should never be possible in a multiplayer game. 

J. The game takes the piss on cannon lore in order to justify many of its elements. It doesn't have to do this, but it does it anyway. 

K. No push to talk. In 2018. 

L. The interface is bad on PC, especially for a live multiplayer game. 

Every element of this game has massive room for improvement. But Bethesda had the game put out as a rush job to jump on the PubG/Fortnight bandwagon. Because of that, the game is an unpolished mess, and due to the masdive overhauls promised to fix said mistakes, should be considered an early access title. A full priced early access title made by a AAA punlisher. This is only one game in a running and expanding trend of releasing games in an unfinished state for full price, while monetizing that game as if it were free-to-play. The game is not only shit, but its shit that represents larger fucked up trends in the video games industry. 

This game COULD have been a decent survival game, and me and my friends planned to buy it as a group game. But in the state it released in and is still in; we can't even gurantee it will run on all of our computers, and our computers are fairly good. 

So by all means, enjoy it. But understand that it is by objective and relative standards a bad product, and one exemplary of dangerous market trends at that.

I got hyped expecting a fairly storyless survival game that could be fun to kill time with friends, or even RP with enough players to have a falloutis experience. Instead I watched my favorite series debased. 

(Fallout 4 was worse than its predecessors except in graphics and gunplay, but was a decent game.)


----------



## Illuminaughty (Dec 4, 2018)

Seems like you're harbouring some resentment.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 4, 2018)

Illuminaughty said:


> Seems like you're harbouring some resentment.


I had to quote to read that because the post was acting up. 

And I already admitted I have some personal resentment. That doesn't change all of the above facts.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 4, 2018)

heres the thing i enjoyed fallout 76 but the bug bears were too much to bear. Thats why seeing it fail doesn't surprise me, frankly even the addition of the ATOM shop (which I wasn't aware of when I preordered the game, or played the stress test) was a factor that made me go from "You know what guys just  give it some time!" to. "OI you using that pitchfork there mate?"  Seriously.

Micro transactions in a game you PAY money for doesn't make a lick of sense to me.  That's just bullshit. Thats my biggest gripe, that and the  theres no reason for PVP. If you had it where some people were able to raiders form groups of raiders and just.. That was what I this game was going to be. You let loose and the reason why they didn't have these NPCs was because the players were going to fill the voids. Now that'd be interesting.

And I know it can be done because I've seen it done in korean FREE to play MMO's since 2008... Okay?  If Bethseda wanted to make WOW fallout they should have just went all the balls to the walls and made it.  My hope is that the private server community can pop up and start modding the shit out of the game... Then it might breathe some life into the game like it did with fallout NV and 3

Because lets be honest what kept those games alive for years wasn't the main game. It was the fact you could get a brahmain follower that shoots lazers out of its eyes, body replacers, and my favorite mod of all time , a freaking furry mod for fallout NV that allowed you to play as a fox anthro.

Until then fallout 76 has fallen on its face.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 4, 2018)

I would like suggest positive fixes for some of 76s problems rather than just be pissed at its faults. In that regard, I'd like to start sith PvP. 

For every character you create, you decide if it is a PvP or noncombat character. A PvP character suffers full damage effects, and deals full damage to other PvP marked players. A noncombat character suffers and deals 1/4 damage to other players (including PvP players). The 1/4 number is slightly arbitrary, and could be tweaked. A player can change a character's combat status from the start screen. 

Noncombat players should be graphicly communicated to PvP players. This allows them to decide if they really want to be a dick, or want to engage other PvPers. It also means a combatant trying to meatshield with noncombat players would be easily identifiable. In the event of combat between noncombat and pvp player's, they are still on a mostly equal playing field, but in a way that discourages combat between them in the first place. So raiders can still do their thing without being punished, but the combat against noncombat players is less satisfying.


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Dec 5, 2018)

One thing I've learned to value-
NOT keeping-up with the Joneses', and buying any/all newly released games as soon as they appear (with few exceptions)...
I love seeing the reviews, some of the shared video (but not too much, 'cause, 'Spoilers' ya know!), and then make a decision whether to put-down my few $$$'s to own the thing.
Happily, 'Fallout 75' will never appear in my library, unless I score it for mere pennies in the years to come.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 5, 2018)

Fallout 76 officially became worse than BoS.
A web glitch revealed the personal information of several players, information that includes addresses, names, etc

http://archive.is/4smFY

Fallout 76 is the gift that keeps on giving. 
It's like Bethesda wants a bigger train wreck than Destiny 2


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 5, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Fallout 76 officially became worse than BoS.
> A web glitch revealed the personal information of several players, information that includes addresses, names, etc
> 
> http://archive.is/4smFY
> ...


Holy shit.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 5, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Fallout 76 officially became worse than BoS.
> A web glitch revealed the personal information of several players, information that includes addresses, names, etc


It's times like this I'm glad I'm to broke to get robbed


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 9, 2018)

Man bethesda, I can't keep lowering the bloody bar for you. If I do people are going to start assuming I'm burying bodies again.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 9, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Man bethesda, I can't keep lowering the bloody bar for you. If I do people are going to start assuming I'm burying bodies again.


I see you are an ex CoD player too.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Dec 9, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I see you are an ex CoD player too.


never played CoD. I played Warcraft 3 which might explain why I'm such a snarky asshole, and why I can type so fast.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 10, 2018)

We Destiny 2 now boiz!!





How far can Bethesda sink now?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm done with bethesda.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Dec 10, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'm done with bethesda.


THATS WHAT THEY ALL SAY!!!!!!!!! *Reinstalls Guild Wars 2 after uninstalling several times laughs madly and curls into fetal position crying*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 10, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> THATS WHAT THEY ALL SAY!!!!!!!!! *Reinstalls Guild Wars 2 after uninstalling several times laughs madly and curls into fetal position crying*


As someone who has been on a long term boycot of Amazon, and who used to use audible; I mean it. I'm not buying anymore Bethesda games until they clean up their shit.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 11, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> As someone who has been on a long term boycot of Amazon, and who used to use audible; I mean it. I'm not buying anymore Bethesda games until they clean up their shit.



I would love to see more people as determined as you.

Lots of people quickly forget shit storms like these when companies give empty apologies and shitty gifts 


On another note:


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 15, 2018)

As if this saga couldn't get any worse, it looks like they're going the loot box route according to some recent data mining:







Now, my only Fallout game might have been New Vegas (I HAVE 1, 2, Tactics, and 3, but never actually got around to playing any of them), but I'm avoiding the franchise like crazy if THIS is the route they're going.

It sucks - I want to boycott Bethesda entirely at this stage, even if it's just one of their three studios pulling this crap.  Yet there's one game Bethesda's publishing that is definitely going to be nearly impossible for me to avoid.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 15, 2018)

Quite frankly I called it with Fallout 76 being a flop when they didn't even give any sort of gameplay footage or anything in the initial promo video. Nothing. Just a logo. And they wonder why people are enraged?

I stay away from buying ANY games until they fix their greedy shit. If the AAA companies can't get their head out of their asses and make quality games, then indie studios will simply take over. 

They have millions upon millions of Dollars, and plenty of time to create good games. You see small teams of 2-5 create better games than this on a tiny budget. It's atrocious, suffice to say.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Quite frankly I called it with Fallout 76 being a flop when they didn't even give any sort of gameplay footage or anything in the initial promo video. Nothing. Just a logo. And they wonder why people are enraged?
> 
> I stay away from buying ANY games until they fix their greedy shit. If the AAA companies can't get their head out of their asses and make quality games, then indie studios will simply take over.
> 
> They have millions upon millions of Dollars, and plenty of time to create good games. You see small teams of 2-5 create better games than this on a tiny budget. It's atrocious, suffice to say.


It's all about dev time. Small indie teams don't have to put out a game in an unrealistic time frame to meet quarterly deadlines. AAA developers often have to complete infinitely more ambitious projects in half as much time or less. Corners get cut as a result.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 15, 2018)

I used to have a feeling of hope and excitement when I thought of Elder Scrolls 6. Since playing Fallout 76 however, these have been replaced with apprehension and fear.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 15, 2018)

A Lurker at the Threshold said:


> I used to have a feeling of hope and excitement when I thought of Elder Scrolls 6. Since playing Fallout 76 however, these have been replaced with apprehension and fear.


I'd look at the size of the dev team, dev time, and scope compared to Skyrim. I'd also look at if they intend to change or replace the buggy ass engine they use. 

Microtransactions are inevitable though, because crapitalism means a game has to meet exponentially increasing monetary goals, or cause a stock price drop. And the market can't bear an asking price over 60$ for a basic addition.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 15, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I'd look at the size of the dev team, dev time, and scope compared to Skyrim. I'd also look at if they intend to change or replace the buggy ass engine they use.
> 
> Microtransactions are inevitable though, because crapitalism means a game has to meet exponentially increasing monetary goals, or cause a stock price drop. And the market can't bear an asking price over 60$ for a basic addition.


Yeah, my main concern is based around the Creation Engine and Bethesda's aversion to the development of a replacement. I'm not quite as concerned with the "microtransaction meme" in Bethesda games since, as you pointed out, the monetary gains are too much of an incentive.  I only hope that Bethesda avoids the pay-to-win type of microtransactions.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 15, 2018)

A Lurker at the Threshold said:


> Yeah, my main concern is based around the Creation Engine and Bethesda's aversion to the development of a replacement. I'm not quite as concerned with the "microtransaction meme" in Bethesda games since, as you pointed out, the monetary gains are too much of an incentive.  I only hope that Bethesda avoids the pay-to-win type of microtransactions.


It's hard to define "pay to win" in single player games, but it is doable. Having games be unreasonably grindy or difficult without items or boosts from microtransactions, or having pay-to-skip IRL wait times are common offenders. Its hard to say 76 could have pay to win microtransactions when the combat is so fucked to begin with though....


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 15, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It's hard to define "pay to win" in single player games, but it is doable. Having games be unreasonably grindy or difficult without items or boosts from microtransactions, or having pay-to-skip IRL wait times are common offenders. Its hard to say 76 could have pay to win microtransactions when the combat is so fucked to begin with though....


Too true, with fallout 76 in the state that it's in, microtransactions are the least of my worries. My current strategy is to wait until the game is reasonably patched and then attempt a playthrough.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 15, 2018)

A Lurker at the Threshold said:


> Yeah, my main concern is based around the Creation Engine and Bethesda's aversion to the development of a replacement.


To be fair, switching to a new engine is one of the reasons Duke Nukem Forever took ... y'know, forever.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 15, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> To be fair, switching to a new engine is one of the reasons Duke Nukem Forever took ... y'know, forever.


I'm not too familiar with the Duke Nukem Series and I realize that a new engine would require an enormous amount of resources. However I would like to think that Bethesda would have realized the need for at least a fix to the Creation Engine, particularly after the bugs that plagued fallout 4 at launch. I did see an interesting video the other day that makes an attempt at explaining the current situation, though I admit it borders on the conspiratorial at times.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 16, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> As if this saga couldn't get any worse, it looks like they're going the loot box route according to some recent data mining



It's like they enjoy driving away their audience...




A Lurker at the Threshold said:


> Yeah, my main concern is based around the Creation Engine and Bethesda's aversion to the development of a replacement



They will never change the engine, it is way to easy to use and modify. It saves them time, effort and allows them to shift staff around.

I've even seen people use the Morrowind level editor on Fallout 3 and Skyrim. I know there are videos showing this but I can't find them atm. If I stumble onto them I'll post em right away


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 16, 2018)

A Lurker at the Threshold said:


> I'm not too familiar with the Duke Nukem Series...


To wit: 15 years of development hell with the first roadbump being when they switched from the Quake to the Unreal engine (forcing them to redevelop game assets from scratch).


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 17, 2018)

IT JUST KEEPS GOING

They have the game on sale for 20$ off right now.

No reason, just dropped the price 20$.

The same thing Battleborn did after it flopped on initial sales.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 17, 2018)

It appears that the lunch boxes they added in last patch are gonna contain damage and XP boosters

http://archive.is/W7QYk

Pete Hines lies once again and is nowhere to be seen on Twitter


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Dec 17, 2018)

I never thought I would regret buying a game like fo76, but fuck it, Bethesda ruined what could be an awesome game concept.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 23, 2018)

How many people already owned this game, and does this really make up for the 30$ skins? 
www.engadget.com: Bethesda says sorry to 'Fallout 76' players with free games


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 23, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> How many people already owned this game, and does this really make up for the 30$ skins?
> www.engadget.com: Bethesda says sorry to 'Fallout 76' players with free games



30 dollars for a skin!?
Jesus, I could buy both Witcher 3 expansions with that


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 23, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> 30 dollars for a skin!?
> Jesus, I could buy both Witcher 3 expansions with that








That's 20$ on sale. A sale that has existed since the item released....


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 23, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> That's 20$ on sale. A sale that has existed since the item released....



_"It's just a coincidence, you don't need to look any deeper than that"
"Now, why don't you buy Skyrim? It has dragons and mountains"_


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 23, 2018)

The fact I'm boycotting Wolfenstein says a lot to how done I am with Bethesda's shit.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 23, 2018)

Me and a handful of other people warned Bethesda fans of their downfall back when Skyrim came out, but nobody listened.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Dec 23, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> _"Now, why don't you buy Skyrim? It has dragons and mountains"_


I wish I knew how to program as I would create a mod every time the dragons showed up in Fallout 76 this song would play:




lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 23, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> I wish I knew how to program as I would create a mod every time the dragons showed up in Fallout 76 this song would play:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking Fus Roh Dah!

I see your Skyrim Dragonborn and raise it with a Peter Hollens a capella!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 23, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Me and a handful of other people warned Bethesda fans of their downfall back when Skyrim came out, but nobody listened.



Cant go any higher after Morrowind


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 23, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Cant go any higher after Morrowind
> View attachment 50489


People are working on an engine remake to allow the running of Morrowind on modern PCs with modern features.

I prefer that to Morrowind, which was still a buggy mess like modern Bethesda games.

However, Morrowind, I suppose, gets a pass because it's technically the first game the current Bethesda team has done.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Dec 23, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> _"It's just a coincidence, you don't need to look any deeper than that"
> "Now, why don't you buy Skyrim? It has dragons and mountains"_
> View attachment 50485


How about no ):<


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 23, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Cant go any higher after Morrowind


Poking rats with knives for 9/10 missed hits, what a joy it was


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 23, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Poking rats with knives for 9/10 missed hits, what a joy it was



>Playing TES for the combat


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 23, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> Poking rats with knives for 9/10 missed hits, what a joy it was


That's how RPGs were back in the day.
They still used stat rolls for accuracy like tabletop games.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 23, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> I wish I knew how to program as I would create a mod every time the dragons showed up in Fallout 76 this song would play:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_"Hey dude, cool mod!! Would you mind if I put it on the creation club store!?"


 _


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 25, 2018)

Wew, they did it again...

Bethesda has this limited edition nukacola rum that was not only delivered late but also lied about the product's presentation . 

Instead of using bottles that resemble a Nukacola drink (like in their advertisments) Bethesda just bottled them in regular beer bottles encased in a plastic container shaped like a nukacola bottle.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 25, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Wew, they did it again...
> 
> Bethesda has this limited edition nukacola rum that was not only delivered late but also lied about the product's presentation .
> 
> ...


This is relatively minor, but incredibly cheap. We have reached the point where any small fuckup on Bethesda's part will be magnified in severity by public opinion. Bethesda needs to get its shit together, and fast. Or they are going to hoist themselves by their own petard.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 25, 2018)

Tbh, this sort of behavior is indicative of a company in its death throes.
No idea why Bethesda is doing what it is, but all the shady, shoddy, and misleading products point to a dying company trying to pinch as many pennies as to break even.

Not saying they are dying, mind you, but it sure as hell feels like it.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 25, 2018)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Tbh, this sort of behavior is indicative of a company in its death throes.
> No idea why Bethesda is doing what it is, but all the shady, shoddy, and misleading products point to a dying company trying to pinch as many pennies as to break even.
> 
> Not saying they are dying, mind you, but it sure as hell feels like it.



I don't think they are dying, they have just grown lazy and complacent. 
For years the community has been in charge of fixing Bethesda's bullshit and until now the community realized that they where being used.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 25, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> I don't think they are dying, they have just grown lazy and complacent.
> For years the community has been in charge of fixing Bethesda's bullshit and until now the community realized that they where being used.


The game itself, sure.
But they've been rolling so many critical fails since release that it's hard to believe it's just a fluke.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 26, 2018)

They are banning people who mod now, and expecting them to write an essay on why 3rd party cheat software is bad.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> They are banning people who mod now, and expecting them to write an essay on why 3rd party cheat software is bad.



In addition to that I've heard that their subreddit bans people that talk too much about Obsidian's The Outer Worlds


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 26, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> In addition to that I've heard that their subreddit bans people that talk too much about Obsidian's The Outer Worlds


Yeah, their subreddit is trash.
The Bethesda fandom now is worse than the Undertale one.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> They are banning people who mod now, and expecting them to write an essay on why 3rd party cheat software is bad.


Sounds like Bethesda will have another couple of things to pseudo-apologize for over Twitter.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 26, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> They are banning people who mod now, and expecting them to write an essay on why 3rd party cheat software is bad.



And people will defend this shit...


----------



## Baalf (Dec 28, 2018)

It just keeps getting better and better with this game, doesn't it?

... this is fine.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Dec 28, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Wew, they did it again...
> 
> Bethesda has this limited edition nukacola rum that was not only delivered late but also lied about the product's presentation .
> 
> ...



Wow that is the most jury rigged piece of crap I have seen in a long time. Out of all the crappy tie in products I've seen, that actually might be the worst. That's actually so bad it basically it feels like something they should only be able to get away with during an actual post apocalypse. I mean that's so bad it makes me want to buy the damn thing _just so I can drink it._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 28, 2018)

Y'know, there's an extra bit of sucky moment in all of this.  It's not going to seem on topic until I get to the end, but bear with me on this one.

I wanted to reteach myself some things from when I was working on my accounting degree, and started seeking out the financial statements of video game companies and trying to ascertain when these companies would submit them in 2019.

EA?  Activision Blizzard?  Ubisoft?  Those all are publicly traded and I have a decent guess when their statements go live.  (I will make a separate thread when those happen - and I'm pretty sure Activision Blizzard's going to be first up.)

Bethesda, or more appropriately their parent company ZeniMax?  Nope, they're privately held.  So finding their statements (they're not exempt, they're just less standardized and less available to the public) is practically pulling teeth.

So why is this relevant?  I really, REALLY want to try to quantify this bellyflop of Bethesda's and how deeply they've dug themselves all because one of their development teams couldn't get it together.


Just in case my little spiel doesn't tie in well, though, apparently something was just done about the essay thing.  Now, take this with a grain of salt given Bethesda's track record, but according to their community lead, apparently there's recent news about the mod/essay debacle.  First off, they claim they're looking at mod support for Fallout 76 as a whole.  Second, they "had some conversations about" the essay thing and appeals are done more directly now.  Third, their issue seems to be less with mods and more specifically about certain 3rd-party applications (by which they apparently mean "programs with an executable not specifically made by Bethesda" - however that includes something like ReShade, not just cheat software)

There's apparently more than this in the video where I got this news from, so I'm better off just linking the source and letting everyone pull any little things they want from the video:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 28, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> Y'know, there's an extra bit of sucky moment in all of this.  It's not going to seem on topic until I get to the end, but bear with me on this one.
> 
> I wanted to reteach myself some things from when I was working on my accounting degree, and started seeking out the financial statements of video game companies and trying to ascertain when these companies would submit them in 2019.
> 
> ...


This isn't because their dev team couldn't "get it together". They were given an impossible deadline and made the least shit of it given the scope of the project. It's Bethesda itself behind the microtransactions and outright scams. It's Bethesda that chose the timeframe and scale of the games development. It's the classic case of publishers fucking the devs, fucking the customers, and then trying to throw both groups under the same bus.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 28, 2018)

I think of Todd Howard like Neff Anyo


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 28, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> I really, REALLY want to try to quantify this bellyflop of Bethesda's and how deeply they've dug themselves all because one of their development teams couldn't get it together.



I would also love to know this. 
I've been curious about their financial state for a while, a lot of their recent games have been underperforming quite a bit ever since Fallout 4 and Prey.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> This isn't because their dev team couldn't "get it together". They were given an impossible deadline and made the least shit of it given the scope of the project. It's Bethesda itself behind the microtransactions and outright scams. It's Bethesda that chose the timeframe and scale of the games development. It's the classic case of publishers fucking the devs, fucking the customers, and then trying to throw both groups under the same bus.



There's three development studios under Bethesda's banner and both they and the publishing arm are near-impossible to untangle on this, but what little I have found states that the modified engine for Fallout 76 was done by the Austin branch... which was formerly BattleCry Studios, which specifically had experience in ongoing support *and microtransactions*.

Your statement focuses the blame on the publishing arm only and I find that MORE than a little difficult to believe knowing that bit about one of the dev studios having microtransaction experience.  Even if we're in a situation where doing something to impact the publishing arm is going to rip through to the development teams, this specific group of devs is one I'd avoid for quite a while even if they left Bethesda.



CrookedCroc said:


> I've been curious about their financial state for a while, a lot of their recent games have been underperforming quite a bit ever since Fallout 4 and Prey.



After looking at their release schedule and the gaming market in general, I'd say one of the issues is saturation.  While I only see two games of theirs under a 2018 release date (three if you count Wolfenstein II's Switch port), I see a whopping FIVE for 2017 (seven if you count ports).  For 2017 at least, the publishing arm looked overworked - meaning at least a part of any drops in quality for each game (directly translating to worse sales) might possibly be put on them.

Can't say much more than that right now, honestly.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 29, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> There's three development studios under Bethesda's banner and both they and the publishing arm are near-impossible to untangle on this, but what little I have found states that the modified engine for Fallout 76 was done by the Austin branch... which was formerly BattleCry Studios, which specifically had experience in ongoing support *and microtransactions*.
> 
> Your statement focuses the blame on the publishing arm only and I find that MORE than a little difficult to believe knowing that bit about one of the dev studios having microtransaction experience.  Even if we're in a situation where doing something to impact the publishing arm is going to rip through to the development teams, this specific group of devs is one I'd avoid for quite a while even if they left Bethesda.
> 
> ...


Battlecry Studios was originally built by guess which publishing company? 



Spoiler: Answer



Bethesda Softworks



Companies like Bethesda are hierarchical entities. They create studios for specific tasks, and specialize their divisions. Bethesda's development branch Bethesda Game Studios was the lead developer on Fallout 76. Bethesda Austin Brought netcode and microtransactions, and were put on the project at Bethesda Softwork's behest. 

That's the Nature of publishing studeo's in the gaming industry. 

You can also see where the rushed dev time crushed the creative process. The impossible schedule meant serious asset re-use, cut corners of graphical detail, and less bug testing than ever.

Don't try to act like Bethesda Softworks was some victim in this. Bethesda Softworks is responsible for planning and co-ordinating their teams, and planning their dev cycles. Bethesda saturated the marketon purpose. It was a dumb idea, but bloated corporations aren't known for intelligent business decisions. 

And which end of things do you think handles the "canvas" bags and sketchy nuka bottles? Not the devs. 

Bethesda Softworks has reached the inevitable conclusion of its evolution. It's the EA of tomorrow, if it survives that long.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 29, 2018)

And that's not even the top of the food chain. Bethesda's founders formed an ascended parent company that owns the developers of quake, wolfenstein, dishonored, etc. ZeniMax media. So you can expect to see this infection of outright cons and cut corners spread.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> And that's not even the top of the food chain. Bethesda's founders formed an ascended parent company that owns the developers of quake, wolfenstein, dishonored, etc. ZeniMax media. So you can expect to see this infection of outright cons and cut corners spread.



Bonus FunFact!
Donald Trump's younger brother ( Robert Trump ) is a board member on ZeniMax Media


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 29, 2018)

Honestly, Misha, at this stage I'm more irked that you chose to zero in on my one mistake and completely ignore anything about either Bethesda's attempts at responding (stuff in the video I linked above) or the financial comments.

Since Doom Eternal is the one thing I'm still watching from Bethesda (I've held off on Wolfenstein, Evil Within 3, Rage 2, etc. and I don't even take Elder Scrolls or Fallout seriously), expect me to relay any news whether the cons and shortcuts actually spread there when that comes up.



CrookedCroc said:


> Bonus FunFact!
> Donald Trump's younger brother ( Robert Trump ) is a board member on ZeniMax Media



A fact which presents much larger problems, because as much as we could make fun of Trump involvement all day (I'll leave that to someone else), what in tarnation is a REAL ESTATE MANAGER doing on the board of a video game company?  (Don't seriously answer that - one of the other board members is a private investor and I assume it's basically for the same reasons.)  Even Cal Ripken, Jr., makes more sense on the board.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 29, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> Honestly, Misha, at this stage I'm more irked that you chose to zero in on my one mistake and completely ignore anything about either Bethesda's attempts at responding (stuff in the video I linked above) or the financial comments.
> 
> Since Doom Eternal is the one thing I'm still watching from Bethesda (I've held off on Wolfenstein, Evil Within 3, Rage 2, etc. and I don't even take Elder Scrolls or Fallout seriously), expect me to relay any news whether the cons and shortcuts actually spread there when that comes up.
> 
> ...


I had nothing to say about the video because it was gud shit.

The Trump Family are millionaires first, and politicians second. Donald is the family screwup in terms of business success rate, so I wouldn't worry about the Trump curse.  

Especially considering exactly how few fucks the devs for Wolfenstein give about offending Donald's biggest fanboys. 

Hopefully there doesn't get to be meddling, but we will see.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 29, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> I had nothing to say about the video because it was gud shit.



Then I'll leave things there, at least until the next stage of Bethesda's ongoing fuckup.  Thanks for at least acknowledging that much.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 29, 2018)

I didn't know Polygon had such a good sense of humor 





 

Wait, this isn't a joke? Oh god...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 29, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Wait, this isn't a joke? Oh god...



Well, also consider how low it rates compared to other overused franchises (Black Ops 4, Battle for Azeroth, Assassin's Creed Odyssey), or a game where you're merely controlling a hole (Donut County), or a glitzy re-imagining of a true classic (Tetris Effect).

Polygon itself is hard to take seriously these days.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 29, 2018)

"Foregoing the skeleton-on-a-bed storytelling that worked so well in past games...Fallout 76's landscape of wasteland West Virginia is speckled with descriptive mise-en-scènes". I have a very hard time believing that this reviewer has even played any previous Fallout games (not even convinced that they played Fallout 76), considering that strange and 4th wall breaking humor has been a staple of the series since fallout 1. This is just...wow


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 29, 2018)

A Lurker at the Threshold said:


> "Foregoing the skeleton-on-a-bed storytelling that worked so well in past games...Fallout 76's landscape of wasteland West Virginia is speckled with descriptive mise-en-scènes". I have a very hard time believing that this reviewer has even played any previous Fallout games (not even convinced that they played Fallout 76), considering that strange and 4th wall breaking humor has been a staple of the series since fallout 1. This is just...wow


The author describes 2018 as the year they became a gamer. I think the editor asked for a top games list, and this writer just sorta went "fuck it".


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 29, 2018)

That or they genuinely haven't played any other fallout game.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 29, 2018)

Or both


----------



## Sagt (Dec 29, 2018)

I was skimming through that list and noticed that there were multiple games on there that weren't even released in 2018.

Subnautica, Fortnite, Hollow Knight...

I guees they made a distinction between the early release version of a game and its official release with some of those.

They even had an expansion pack for World of Warcraft listed as one of the 'Top Games' that came out this year.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 29, 2018)

Lcs said:


> I was skimming through that list and noticed that there were multiple games on there that weren't even released in 2018.
> 
> Subnautica, Fortnite, Hollow Knight...
> 
> ...


My friends, we have spotted the noob.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Dec 31, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Bonus FunFact!
> Donald Trump's younger brother ( Robert Trump ) is a board member on ZeniMax Media


WHAT?!?!?! *looks up Robert Trump on Wikipedia and confirms information* HAHA... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *descends into full blown insanity*


Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> *The Trump Family are millionaires first, and politicians second. Donald is the family screwup in terms of business success rate, so I wouldn't worry about the Trump curse.  *


LIESLIESLIESLIESLIESLIESLIESLIESLIESLIESLIES. *Calms down..* You would trust the brother of Donald Trump a president of the United States who betrayed our country to be a glorified lap dog of Vladimir Putin? Yeah he needs to change his last name disassociate his involvement with his elder brother in order for me to trust this Robert Trump dude.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 31, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> WHAT?!?!?! *looks up Robert Trump on Wikipedia and confirms information* HAHA... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *descends into full blown insanity*
> 
> LIESLIESLIESLIESLIESLIESLIESLIESLIESLIESLIES. *Calms down..* You would trust the brother of Donald Trump a president of the United States who betrayed our country to be a glorified lap dog of Vladimir Putin? Yeah he needs to change his last name disassociate his involvement with his elder brother in order for me to trust this Robert Trump dude.


I was just saying to trust him not to put the companies stocks into a nosedive. 

In terms of politics, Donald's brother is chearing him on. 

But if you think that makes buying Bethesda products problematic, I have some bad news for you about computers and smartphones.

They don't say "no ethical consumption under capitalism" for just any reason.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 2, 2019)

Happy New year! 
Fallout 76 has been a nuke-free zone since January 1 | PC Gamer


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jan 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Happy New year!
> Fallout 76 has been a nuke-free zone since January 1 | PC Gamer


Well obviously Bethesda expect us to chuck nuclear bombs with our own bare hands......


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Happy New year!
> Fallout 76 has been a nuke-free zone since January 1 | PC Gamer



So, it was basically a reverse Y2K glitch? 
Instead of a new year bug accidentally launching nukes it stopped you from launching them, WEWLAD


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 17, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>



>They left a dev room inside a MMORPG
>The dev room contained unreleased Atom Shop items and loot boxes  
>On top of all this there's a rampant problem with item duplication glitches that can crash the entire server

BETHESDA WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 17, 2019)

Imo 76 is part of a bigger problem with Bethesda. I'm a big fan of their original games like arena and daggerfall. Hell I even liked fallout 4 and skyrim to an extent but they are really doing anything to milk their franchises to the bone (yes that doesn't make any sense). The thing with their more recent titles is that the story is just meh and the gameplay is even more meh. Doesn't help that it's also usually a total glitchfest.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 18, 2019)

Rags have done a very long review of the game over at his channel:





Warning, over 2 and a half hours of video.


----------



## furryswag (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm glad I waited


----------



## Glairdron (Jan 18, 2019)

I think this is a direct result of the fanbase being so tolerant of general laziness from Bethesda, especially regarding bugs. I mean I've seen people defend the bugs in some of their games as being a positive part of the experience, which just sounds like madness to me.

It's not just the bugs, it's also the writing and worldbuilding too. Critics and gamers have looked the other way and rewarded Bethesda with ludicrous success even as they cut more and more corners. Fallout 76 is the inevitable conclusion to that situation: they've cut so many corners that the game is a lazy disaster, and its contempt for its audience is quite clear.

I've put hundreds of hours into Bethesda games, and when they're great I really enjoy them, so I hope maybe they return to form someday.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 18, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Rags have done a very long review of the game over at his channel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks at Rags' other vids*
Not listening to a rightwing douchecanoo go on for two hours if I can help it.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 18, 2019)

Glairdron said:


> I think this is a direct result of the fanbase being so tolerant of general laziness from Bethesda, especially regarding bugs. I mean I've seen people defend the bugs in some of their games as being a positive part of the experience, which just sounds like madness to me.
> 
> It's not just the bugs, it's also the writing and worldbuilding too. Critics and gamers have looked the other way and rewarded Bethesda with ludicrous success even as they cut more and more corners. Fallout 76 is the inevitable conclusion to that situation: they've cut so many corners that the game is a lazy disaster, and its contempt for its audience is quite clear.
> 
> I've put hundreds of hours into Bethesda games, and when they're great I really enjoy them, so I hope maybe they return to form someday.


76 isn't part of the natural evolution of Fallout/Skyrim, it's an attempt to cash in on an existing trend that is already passed. 

But their flagship games have worsened as they have tried to make the games more formulaic and simple to bring in larger demographics. They've also been losing moral grounding and getting into literal scams. This is an evolutionary leap for them in terms of bullshit, and one I hope dies as Obsidian re-enters the market. 

Obsidian has Outer Worlds coming out in the near future, so hopefully that lights a fire under Bethesda's ass, because will honestly benefit from both sides of that competition if I can afford it.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 23, 2019)

Place your bets ladies and gentlemen, how is Bethesda going to fuck up this one?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 23, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Place your bets ladies and gentlemen, how is Bethesda going to fuck up this one?
> View attachment 52919


It starts with P and ends in leather. Bet.


----------



## GatoYBeans (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm sort of glad I bought this game for cheap at a 3rd party store, but at the same time even with a beasty ass set up I was horrified that it was so badly optimized and it's not that great with so many pop ins and glitches everywhere once you step outside into the world. I'm sort of sad I can't get a refund for using the key already and Bethesda has gone too far with the number of fuck ups since the game launched last year.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 24, 2019)

GatoYBeans said:


> I'm sort of glad I bought this game for cheap at a 3rd party store, but at the same time even with a beasty ass set up I was horrified that it was so badly optimized and it's not that great with so many pop ins and glitches everywhere once you step outside into the world. I'm sort of sad I can't get a refund for using the key already and Bethesda has gone too far with the number of fuck ups since the game launched last year.


F


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jan 24, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Place your bets ladies and gentlemen, how is Bethesda going to fuck up this one?
> View attachment 52919





Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> It starts with P and ends in leather. Bet.


BUT YOU FORGOT THE MOST IMPORTANT PART NYLON INSTEAD OF LEATHER!!!!!!!!!!!! (Seriously I expect it to be made in fake cheap leather substitute rather than actual leather.)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Place your bets ladies and gentlemen, how is Bethesda going to fuck up this one?
> View attachment 52919


My utterly moronic cousin would probably buy this, to be honest. He has very little awareness in general when it comes to QUALITY CHECKS for games. Every bloody week there's a new game he wants me to play. One week it's Crossout, another it's bloody Forts or some shit. 

Would be ironic as hell if Fallout 76's servers got shut down before the jacket had even arrived.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 25, 2019)

Looks ok but still not worth 276 dollarinos. 
I would rather one of those Resident Evil 4 jackets for half the price


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 25, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Looks ok but still not worth 276 dollarinos.
> I would rather one of those Resident Evil 4 jackets for half the price
> View attachment 52999


Dear god that looks awful! I own this sexy leather coat, and that is an abomination by comparison.

Edit: My leather duster in question cost less than that jacket.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Looks ok but still not worth 276 dollarinos.
> I would rather one of those Resident Evil 4 jackets for half the price
> View attachment 52999


I ain't paying a whole 277 Dollarinos for that. May as well get a normal more good-looking jacket for less than half of that price.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 25, 2019)

and here I am shopping at thrift stores and on auction sites for sweet digs. 5 dollars can get you some sweet shades. 25 for a jacket. Everything else is usually between 5 and 15 dollars. Every now and then you can splurge on an expensive tee or merch which is nice because eff yeah concerts.

*sigh*

I wish I had money. Too bad I spent it on Fallout 76.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 25, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> and here I am shopping at thrift stores and on auction sites for sweet digs. 5 dollars can get you some sweet shades. 25 for a jacket. Everything else is usually between 5 and 15 dollars. Every now and then you can splurge on an expensive tee or merch which is nice because eff yeah concerts.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I wish I had money. Too bad I spent it on Fallout 76.


F


----------



## workrobloxian (Jan 27, 2019)

Fallout .0076% good.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 31, 2019)

Almost forgot this story broke yesterday. 





We might need this thread stickied at this rate.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 31, 2019)

It is amazing how much Bethesda has been struggling with this game when multiple small teams of modders have been able to make Skyrim and Morrowind multiplayer without access to the source code.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jan 31, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> It is amazing how much Bethesda has been struggling with this game when multiple small teams of modders have been able to make Skyrim and Morrowind multiplayerwithout access to the source code.


To be fair, those mods aren't without their fair share of bugs. But that's on a 0$ dev budget.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 31, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Almost forgot this story broke yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






This is fine.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


>



And despite all of this people will will forgive and forget once TES6 gets released.

Also, it's been 3 months and Pete hasn't shown up anywhere online, that's hilarious


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Feb 4, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> And despite all of this people will will forgive and forget once TES6 gets released.
> 
> Also, it's been 3 months and Pete hasn't shown up anywhere online, that's hilarious


I've got a few publishers I'm not buying from. Bethesda is one. Which is sad, because I'm missing out on Wolfenstein New Colossus.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 11, 2019)

Imagine being afraid of stumbling into a bug in a Bethesda game

archive.is: Fallout 76 player glitches inside sealed Vault 63, begs Bethesda not …


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Feb 20, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Imagine being afraid of stumbling into a bug in a Bethesda game
> 
> archive.is: Fallout 76 player glitches inside sealed Vault 63, begs Bethesda not …
> View attachment 54457


Welp! I can top that......




YES SOMEONE GOT BANNED FOR TRADING AMMO. Hell it is even more insane that he has 900 hours for this game......


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 20, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Welp! I can top that......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I was just watching this video as you made this post. 
Imagine being this guy who spent 900 hours grinding and trying to have fun just to later get banned for having a lot of ammo


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 20, 2019)

In regards to the OP. Fallout has been trash ever since Bethesda snapped the franchise away from Interplay.

New Vegas was p good tho.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Feb 20, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Hahaha, I was just watching this video as you made this post.
> Imagine being this guy who spent 900 hours grinding and trying to have fun just to later get banned for having a lot of ammo


Though I do admit I also like to grind what people consider to be meh to bad video games...... (Maplestory and Mabinogi over 1000 hours for both.........)


KimberVaile said:


> In regards to the OP. Fallout has been trash ever since Bethesda snapped the franchise away from Interplay.
> 
> New Vegas was p good tho.


Fun fact! Obsidian entertainment is made up of people who worked on the original fallout games.


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Feb 25, 2019)

I was very disappointed with fallout 76 when i got it it was very sad


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 7, 2019)

....only about a month and a half dormant?  Yeah, I think I can bring this one up again, one last time.

As if this dead horse wasn't beaten enough already.

So they apparently are introducing "repair kits" to Fallout 76.  Now, repairs in the field are nothing new to Fallout and weapon repair kits can crafted in... at least Fallout New Vegas, but the problem with Fallout 76's iteration is that they're putting the kits in the Atomic Shop.  So yeah, another entry on the pay-to-win scale.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 7, 2019)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> ....only about a month and a half dormant?  Yeah, I think I can bring this one up again, one last time.
> 
> As if this dead horse wasn't beaten enough already.
> 
> So they apparently are introducing "repair kits" to Fallout 76.  Now, repairs in the field are nothing new to Fallout and weapon repair kits can crafted in... at least Fallout New Vegas, but the problem with Fallout 76's iteration is that they're putting the kits in the Atomic Shop.  So yeah, another entry on the pay-to-win scale.


"It's dead, Jim."

Nah, this horse deserve to be beaten some more. They went full brain dead on this game, and it should be a clear indication to stop trusting AAA game companies that have a history of making shitty games.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> "It's dead, Jim."
> 
> Nah, this horse deserve to be beaten some more. They went full brain dead on this game, and it should be a clear indication to stop trusting AAA game companies that have a history of making shitty games.


Agreed.
We used to give Bethesda a pass because they made games that only they did.
Elder Scrolls used to be a fantastic series (even though morrowind on were still buggy) because they were the only games like it for a time.
Since they had no competition, why fix their problems? No need to innovate if you're the only ones making that kind of game, right?

But nowadays with the rapid rise of desire in visual fidelity, the veneer of Beth games is wearing off and the curtain is getting pulled back.

I don't expect the next Elder Scrolls to be good. Skyrim was good until the world discovered Witcher 3.

What Bethesda is doing with the Fallout franchise really seems like a cry for help, which is weird considering they should have so much money from Fallout 4 sales (which was meh) and due to the fact that they goddamn own TES.

People are returning their "Bethesda Pass" and 76 is the first big, obvious nail in the coffin.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 7, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Agreed.
> We used to give Bethesda a pass because they made games that only they did.
> Elder Scrolls used to be a fantastic series (even though morrowind on were still buggy) because they were the only games like it for a time.
> Since they had no competition, why fix their problems? No need to innovate if you're the only ones making that kind of game, right?
> ...


Fallout 76 is nothing but a symptom of numerous problems currently in circulation. No Man's Sky is also another game that went to shit, and should've been an indication of what is going on in the gaming industry. 

Graphics are good, but that's it. Story is garbage, gameplay mechanics are buggy as hell, not to mention game mechanics are built in a stupid way, overpriced as hell micro transactions, _*FULL*_ price on release, can't even see proper demos of the game before release, ++++. 

The list over shit I can fry every company for is long. Bethesda is only one of them. 

They knew the game was buggy as hell before release, it's why they had NDA's when it came to game testing, and in closed environments.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Fallout 76 is nothing but a symptom of numerous problems currently in circulation. No Man's Sky is also another game that went to shit, and should've been an indication of what is going on in the gaming industry.
> 
> Graphics are good, but that's it. Story is garbage, gameplay mechanics are buggy as hell, not to mention game mechanics are built in a stupid way, overpriced as hell micro transactions, _*FULL*_ price on release, can't even see proper demos of the game before release, ++++.
> 
> ...


Yep.
Nowadays I tend to look more into the indie market for good games.
Low budget or low spec games tend to be more thought put and innovative.
Sometimes it works, sometimes not (the latter being the aforementioned NMS)
Only big title games I look forward to off the top of my heard are Cyberpunk 2077 and Borderlands 3.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> "It's dead, Jim."







He probably has an episode on this, but It hurts watching my favorite IP get dragged accross nails and cow manure.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 7, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> He probably has an episode on this, but It hurts watching my favorite IP get dragged accross nails and cow manure.


It hurts to see good IP's in general getting dragged down the drain. Elder Scrolls too, for that matter. I have like 222 hours in Skyrim, but funnily enough never finished a game playthrough. 

And I don't follow Jim, btw. 

I was looking forward to playing Fallout MMO-style with a lot of friends. But the signs were there: No proper gameplay demos prior to release. NDA agreements for those who agreed to test the game in a closed and controlled environment. No videos apart from the logo for a "trailer". The list over things that made me wary was too long to list up and explain here in less than 10k words.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 7, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> He probably has an episode on this, but It hurts watching my favorite IP get dragged accross nails and cow manure.



I apologize for twisting the knife like this, but as of about half an hour ago, yes.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> It hurts to see good IP's in general getting dragged down the drain. Elder Scrolls too, for that matter. I have like 222 hours in Skyrim, but funnily enough never finished a game playthrough.
> 
> And I don't follow Jim, btw.
> 
> I was looking forward to playing Fallout MMO-style with a lot of friends. But the signs were there: No proper gameplay demos prior to release. NDA agreements for those who agreed to test the game in a closed and controlled environment. No videos apart from the logo for a "trailer". The list over things that made me wary was too long to list up and explain here in less than 10k words.


I actually started a pretty decent-sized raider guild in Discord up to the release of 76
After we learned that the world PVP was bullshit, I sadly disbanded it.

Farewell, Silver Raiders. We never knew ye. lol


----------



## Baalf (Apr 7, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Agreed.
> We used to give Bethesda a pass because they made games that only they did.
> Elder Scrolls used to be a fantastic series (even though morrowind on were still buggy) because they were the only games like it for a time.
> Since they had no competition, why fix their problems? No need to innovate if you're the only ones making that kind of game, right?
> ...



 I hate to strongly disagree with you, but...





... Witcher 3 is boring compared to Skyrim.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 7, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I hate to strongly disagree with you, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only was able to run through Skyrim once
Witcher 3, on the other hand, I was actually interested in changing how I played to see how the sidequests can turn out.

When it comes to player choice, Witcher 3 has it in spades


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 7, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Witcher 3 is boring compared to Skyrim.


And Skyrim is boring compared to Morrowind.
I mean a good chunk of Morrowind's lore was written in one week by a single guy doing drugs in his apartment.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 8, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I only was able to run through Skyrim once
> Witcher 3, on the other hand, I was actually interested in changing how I played to see how the sidequests can turn out.
> 
> When it comes to player choice, Witcher 3 has it in spades



Yeah, no. Honestly, I felt Witcher 3 is gameplay was clunky and unsatisfying compared to Skyrim, and people are telling me how good of a story Witcher 3 has, and I found absolutely nothing special about the story in that game, as it just felt like a typical black and white world starring medieval solid snake.



CrookedCroc said:


> And Skyrim is boring compared to Morrowind.
> I mean a good chunk of Morrowind's lore was written in one week by a single guy doing drugs in his apartment.



Smooth responsive gameplay in the Skyrim versus "why the heck am I not hitting this guy!?" The game. Also, small but natural feelings Solstheim in Skyrim versus a Barren Wasteland of nothing in Morrowind.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 15, 2019)

www.google.com: Fallout 76's battle royale mode preview will stick around a while longer

kotaku.com: At Long Last, The Canvas Fallout 76 Bags Have Arrived

On top of making the infamous canvas bags as shitty as possible, especially compared to what influencers received as the bait, Bethesda has decided to jump on another trend late with a battle royale game mode. 

This is my favorite IP getting dragged through the muck, and it just doesn't bloody end!


----------



## Narri (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 15, 2019)

I wish Obsidian could do another Fallout. New Vegas was brilliant, except for its endgame crash. But I don't think any of the team from NV is still there anyways.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 15, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> I wish Obsidian could do another Fallout. New Vegas was brilliant, except for its endgame crash. But I don't think any of the team from NV is still there anyways.


www.gamesradar.com: The Outer Worlds hands-on: The best RPG Bethesda never made


----------



## jffry890 (Jun 19, 2019)

Been playing all through the free play week on Xbox.  Had a blast and bought it.  I wish the survival leaderboard didn't operate on survival score.  It sucks trying to play and having PKers intentionally track me down by the giant map icon over me at all times.  It should just work on player kills since that's the primary scope of survival anyways.  It wouldn't be so bad if you didn't hit top 3 every 10 minutes due to everyone killing each other constantly so your questing is constantly interrupted by PKers.


----------



## Scylo (Jun 21, 2019)

“The fall of 76”

This made me laugh so much


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 19, 2019)

Oh look! It's back again;


----------



## Baalf (Jul 20, 2019)

Oh boy, another new episode of What Did They Do To Fallout 76 Now?


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 20, 2019)

lol it`s meme now that's all it is


----------



## RyejekG (Aug 12, 2019)

Scylo said:


> “The fall of 76”
> 
> This made me laugh so much




I think that video pretty much sums it up nicely. This is one game where I am glad I never claimed the pre-order.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 17, 2019)

Tom Mallard said:


> I don't understand the uproar, the game is really really good and the bugs are pretty funny imo.


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 23, 2019)

and now they did this


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)

The FA76 Panel at QuakeCon was almost as bad as Diablo Immortal was at BlizzCon lol


----------



## oappo (Oct 24, 2019)

FO76 never stopped flopping


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 24, 2019)

.....it never ends with Bethesda, I swear....

The way they are treating Fallout 76 is making it harder and harder for me to bear sticking around with that company long enough for Doom Eternal.


----------



## Leeze (Oct 24, 2019)

I’m actually getting more enjoyment from watching Bethesda repeatedly shoot itself in the foot, than from the game itself. But I may be a little salty about buying the preorder collectors edition... Anyways, I saw this and thought it was kinda funny. 
Article link:
https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/subcultures/fallout-76?full=1


----------



## Tyll'a (Oct 24, 2019)

I have Fallout 76.  It's still in its original shrinkwrap.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Oct 25, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> and now they did this


Worse the stupid $100 subscription fee does not even work properly......


----------



## volkinaxe (Oct 25, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Worse the stupid $100 subscription fee does not even work properly......


RIP


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 9, 2019)

what is there to say


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 11, 2019)

>Banning a fan that was doing free bug testing for you


----------



## Skittles (Nov 11, 2019)

Has this game not died yet? When will Bethesda learn not to try swindling people. Do you remember when they tried to monetize steam workshop mods?


----------



## volkinaxe (Nov 11, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> >Banning a fan that was doing free bug testing for you
> View attachment 75011


 it`s just game of   how lo can they go


----------



## Baalf (Nov 11, 2019)

I hate repeating myself, but...


This is pretty much any fan this game has left.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 23, 2019)

LOL RIP


----------



## oappo (Dec 23, 2019)

FO76 is a fire that does not burn out.
I feel sorry for those who bought FO76 ignorant of everything. But those veterans and Fallout fans that should know better? They deserve everything they get thrown their way. I have no sympathy.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 23, 2019)

Only fall out???
Look at No man's sky..........


----------



## Giana36 (Dec 23, 2019)

Fallout 76 truly IS the BOS of this soon-to-end decade. SAD that Todd is still making FUCKING excuses for this game, along with the refund debacle. 


 

 *FAIL! *


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 23, 2019)

Giana36 said:


> Fallout 76 truly IS the BOS of this soon-to-end decade. SAD that Todd is still making FUCKING excuses for this game, along with the refund debacle.
> View attachment 77572 View attachment 77574 *FAIL! *


I want to remind that we still have that game called destiny
and a similar one that came out 2019, which I cannot recall the name of


----------



## Giana36 (Dec 23, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I want to remind that we still have that game called destiny
> and a similar one that came out 2019, which I cannot recall the name of


BattleBorn? Some Battlefield game?


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 23, 2019)

Giana36 said:


> BattleBorn? Some Battlefield game?


I don't know........I remember that on the demo or Beta of it you were in a mecha suit and you could fly on an actually well detailed open world


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 23, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> I don't know........I remember that on the demo or Beta of it you were in a mecha suit and you could fly on an actually well detailed open world


OH I THINK IT'S ANTHEM


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 29, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> OH I THINK IT'S ANTHEM


THAT game is painful. Lol
That whole fucking E3 was prerendered.


----------

